# Expired LTC - Legal question Part II



## pubprof (Sep 17, 2009)

I previously posted this question:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/81144-expired-ltc-legal-question.html

I went to an FFL to discuss the transfer of the Sig P229 that my "brother-with-the expired-LTC" owns. The dealer told me the following:

1. If I want to transfer the firearm through a dealer then the seller needs to have a valid LTC.
2. However, in my case, since I am buying from my brother, I do not need an FFL dealer to do anything. He stated that immediate family members are exempt and that only if the firearm is sold outside of the family do I need to involve a dealer. I then asked about an FA-10 and he said that the burden is on the seller to file the FA-10 but that since it was in the family, this isn't necessary.

I'm trying to do this legally but this is very confusing!  Can anyone offer help? Should I consult a lawyer? Thanks.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This doesn't make much sense to me because I've heard of numerous times people who've had their firearms licenses taken away being able to transfer their firearms to friends.

Check with Northeastshooters. They may be better versed on this thas some of us.


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

The dealer is wrong. I would try calling another dealer. The only way to legally complete a transfer with someone who doesnt have an LTC is to do so through a dealer.


----------



## pubprof (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I did check Northeastshooters and I also called another dealer. Both said that the transfer could be done through a dealer. So, thanks for the info. Now, off to the range....


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Problem solved. I have an active LTC and would be willing to take the gun off your hands and save you all this aggravation. PM me for further info.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> This doesn't make much sense to me because I've heard of numerous times people who've had their firearms licenses taken away being able to transfer their firearms to friends.
> 
> Check with Northeastshooters. They may be better versed on this thas some of us.


Just talking off the top of my head. But the person selling the firearm needs a license to carry. He can avoid this by going through a dealer.

The other exception is under the 209A laws.

(again, I'm only talking off the top of my head)

But I do know of a recent incident where a person died and his heir did not have an LTC. He was force to go through a dealer, with naturally a fee enclosed, to get rid of his father's gun. (Without turning it over to the police)

But then again, some people think turning it over to the police allows cops to perform backroom deals.

Be careful with that...


----------

